# Hurghada, anyone?



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi all,

We're moving offices in Hurghada so I'll be in the area sorting things out for approximately a week. If anyone fancies meeting for a coffee whilst I'm there, drop me a line 

Since I don't know who will read this I should emphasise this is NOT an invitation for men to contact me but the regular expat posters I have been chatting to for the last few years (or new expats for that matter, just not weirdos).

Sam


----------

